
Show HN: Submit links to HN quickly with this chrome extension - tomhardman0
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/post-to-hacker-news/glbemilmegmalchjknamlkamedaknkoi?hl=en-GB&gl=GB
======
erkose
How does this compare with a simple bookmarlet?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html)

~~~
tomhardman0
It's pretty much identical - the only difference is you can specify your title
before the populated submission page.

It would come down to user preference: some people may not display any
bookmarks without navigating the relevant menus so an extension is helpful,
and some people may not want to install an extension for such a simple
function :)

------
noodlio
Nice job! How many links does an average user submit?

~~~
tomhardman0
Thanks - I couldn't say yet, not enough users!

